# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Thomas Massie Forum >  Donderoooo Explodes!  Attacks Jack Hunter About Thomas Massie

## Sola_Fide

hxtp://dailycaller.com/2012/05/23/a-republican-revolution-in-kentucky/2/

Jack Hunter is an Islamo-fascist!  I didn't know that!





> Ericdondero
> 
> Jack Hunter says "there was no conservativism to be found" in the Bush administration from 2000 to 2008.  I guess that's why Bush got hammered by the liberal media for proposingradical libertarian Social Security privatization that came straight from the Cato Institute in 2005.
> 
> And let's not forget, then Mayor of Baltimore O'Malley, now Governor of Maryland said the following of Bush:
> 
> "He's like a 9/11 terrorist," for all his "severe cuts to local and state governments."  
> 
> Run that by us again LINO (libertairan in name only) Hunter?  The MD Guv accused Bush of being like a terrorist for wanting to cut the size of government, and you have the audacity to come to a respectable site like The Daily Caller, and spew nonsense that he was some sort of big government guy.  Sorry bub, but last time I checked privatization of Social Security and cuts to government spending were staples of both conservatism and libertarianism.







> Ericdondero
> 
> No, I'd go a step further and call Hunter a leftie Fascist.  He defends Islamo-Fascism at every opportunity.  Blame America First is the cry of the NeoNazi pricks like Hunter.  They're just fine with Jews sent to the gas chambers.  They're ok with American women being forced to wear burkas from head to toe.  Gays hung from lampposts in Tehran.  Hey, for Hunter and his Hate America First followers, "that's none of our business."  Booze and gambling outlawed, marijuana smokers jailed for life under Sharia?  For Hunter it's "Sharia law,"???  What's that?  That's just some sort of bogus deal cooked up by Pamela Geller and those Islamo-phobes.  
> 
> Hunter is beyond Lefty.  He's into Michael Moore, Cindy Sheehan, Code Pink, Daily Kos, Bradley Manning support anything that will kill the United States of America treason.  
> 
> Eric Dondero, Publisher
> LibertarianRepublican.net






> Ericdondero
> 
> There's a whole slew of "Ron Paulists" in Congress.  About 180 or so of them.  Lefist on foreign policy, America-haters, side with our Islamist enemies at every opportunity. They're called Democrats.

----------


## specsaregood

lol, i wonder what dondero's username is/was here.

----------


## roho76

Wow. How did this guy ever work for Ron? I can see maybe for a week or so until they figured out he was an idiot but not for as long as he did. This guy always talks about "leftist facism" yet he spews right wing crap and sticks up for the Bush's. Seriously this guy is trying to hijack libertarianism. His claims of absolute authority over libertarianism and it's branding is absurd. He thinks he owns the party.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> lol, i wonder what dondero's username is/was here.


I have a few guesses but I wouldn't want to insult anybody.

----------


## angelatc

He's just hoping Hunter will respond.  Never attack down is sort of a blogging rule, so getting a popular blogger to defend himself would be a feather in Dondero's hat.

ETA - these are comments from TDC?  He's just trying to drive traffic.

----------


## Matt Collins

Jack has never claimed to be a libertarian. He is more of a Constitutional / paleoconservative type.

----------


## Kluge

> He's just hoping Hunter will respond.  Never attack down is sort of a blogging rule, so getting a popular blogger to defend himself would be a feather in Dondero's hat.
> 
> ETA - these are comments from TDC?  He's just trying to drive traffic.


He's desperate. Hope Hunter ignores the little weasel.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Jack has never claimed to be a libertarian. He is more of a Constitutional / paleoconservative type.


True.  And Dondero *always* claims to be a libertarian but he is more of a Trotskyite/Wilsonian type

----------


## trey4sports

Stupid is as stupid does...

----------


## TruthisTreason

"As a dog returneth to his vomit, so a fool returneth to his folly."--Proverbs 26:11.

----------


## brushfire



----------


## LibertyEagle

> True.  And Dondero *always* claims to be a libertarian but he is more of a Trotskyite/Wilsonian type


ROFLMAO.

----------


## LibertyEagle

The little weasel is just trying to make himself relevant.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Dondero is proof that the "I trust Benton because Ron Paul trusts him" crowd hasn't thought their rationale all the way through.

Dondero still continues to use his 'former Ron Paul aide' badge to get unwarranted attention almost a decade since his 2003 firing.  It's a sorry sight.

----------


## Origanalist

> The little weasel is just trying to make himself relevant.
> 
> I suggest breaking the link so that we're not helping to give Dondero the hits that he's wanting.


I don't even know who he is, but after reading this I'm not clicking.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Dondero is proof that the "I trust Benton because Ron Paul trusts him" crowd hasn't thought their rationale all the way through.


Not a bad point...

----------


## Brett85

How can someone with those views be the editor of something called "The Libertarian Republican?"

----------


## jj-

> Dondero is proof that the "I trust Benton because Ron Paul trusts him" crowd hasn't thought their rationale all the way through.
> 
> Dondero still continues to use his 'former Ron Paul aide' badge to get unwarranted attention almost a decade since his 2003 firing.  It's a sorry sight.


Sort of unrelated, but it's funny that Matt Collins won't ever be half as significant as Dondero is, despite claiming that he won MN.

----------


## Matt Collins

> Sort of unrelated, but it's funny that Matt Collins won't ever be half as significant as Dondero is, despite claiming that he won MN.



LOLwut?

----------


## LibertyEagle

> How can someone with those views be the editor of something called "The Libertarian Republican?"


I would imagine that he started it.  lol

----------


## LibertyEagle

Eric Dondero Rittberg is his name.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Eric Dondero Rittberg is his name.


He looks like a wife beater, oh wait he IS a wife beater!

----------


## angelatc

> How can someone with those views be the editor of something called "The Libertarian Republican?"


He is actually one of the founding members of the RLC, too.  Angela Keaton gave him props the other day, mentioning all the people that Dondero brought into the movement.  

The Lord works in mysterious ways.....that's all I got.

I also got this, which contains a bit of interesting Donderooooooo trivia.  

Dondero / Collins = LP 2016!

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> Dondero / Collins = LP 2016!

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Dondero is proof that the "I trust Benton because Ron Paul trusts him" crowd hasn't thought their rationale all the way through.
> 
> Dondero still continues to use his 'former Ron Paul aide' badge to get unwarranted attention almost a decade since his 2003 firing.  It's a sorry sight.


That is an idiotic comparison.  You realize that, don't you?

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> That is an idiotic comparison.  You realize that, don't you?


No, it's absolutely not.  Ron Paul in 1997 would tell you Dondero is worth trusting.

----------


## Kluge

> He is actually one of the founding members of the RLC, too.  Angela Keaton gave him props the other day, mentioning all the people that Dondero brought into the movement.  
> 
> The Lord works in mysterious ways.....that's all I got.
> 
> I also got this, which contains a bit of interesting Donderooooooo trivia.  
> 
> Dondero / Collins = LP 2016!


I've been wondering what is up with Angela Keaton, I was absolutely floored by her "friendship" with him.

----------


## jj-

> That is an idiotic comparison.  You realize that, don't you?


Idiotic seems like a strong word, at least to me when I consider that both were hired by Ron Paul, and were very close aides. I can't see why it's a bad comparison.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> Idiotic seems like a strong word, at least to me when I consider that both were hired by Ron Paul, and were very close aides. I can't see why it's a bad comparison.


Because Dondero was a dumb hiring and Benton is a smart one, h-e-l-l-o. 

Don't ask why Benton was; you just gotta believe.

----------


## angelatc

> I've been wondering what is up with Angela Keaton, I was absolutely floored by her "friendship" with him.


Well, she's better at this anti-war stuff than I am, apparently.

----------


## TruthisTreason

One thing on blaming Benton: blame Paul!

----------


## Kluge

> Well, she's better at this anti-war stuff than I am, apparently.


I saw a couple of posts from Donderoooo and one of his cronies, and it really seemed like they were "picking" on her. I guess she's a hard-core "turn the other cheek" kinda person?

If so, she's a much better person than I am. Yeah, I know--really hard to do.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Because Dondero was a dumb hiring and Benton is a smart one, h-e-l-l-o. 
> 
> Don't ask why Benton was; you just gotta believe.


No.  But, just because Dondero turned out to be an $#@!, doesn't mean Benton is.

They are two different people, right?

I am no fan of Benton, but I refuse to chant untruths about him that some like to go around spewing.  Hold him accountable for what he actually does, yes.  That's fair.

----------


## jj-

> No.  But, just because Dondero turned out to be an $#@!, doesn't mean Benton is.


I agree with that, but the post which you declared idiotic didn't say that. It said the the _argument_ that Benton is good _because_ Ron Paul hired him is an invalid argument. So that was what confused me. Maybe you replied to the wrong post?

----------


## angelatc

> I saw a couple of posts from Donderoooo and one of his cronies, and it really seemed like they were "picking" on her. I guess she's a hard-core "turn the other cheek" kinda person?
> 
> If so, she's a much better person than I am. Yeah, I know--really hard to do.


I haven't paid that much attention, but the one post I saw made me wonder if she was mocking him with kindness.  Pointing out that he had done an incredible amount of things that had helped her and hers isn't something he'd be likely to happily admit.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> I agree with that, but the post which you declared idiotic didn't say that. It said the the _argument_ that Benton is good _because_ Ron Paul hired him is an invalid argument. So that was what confused me. Maybe you replied to the wrong post?


Hhmmm, I don't think so, at least.  It seemed to me that he was inferring that because Dondero was a $#@!head, that it followed that Benton was too.

----------


## jj-

> Hhmmm, I don't think so, at least.  It seemed to me that he was inferring that because Dondero was a $#@!head, that it followed that Benton was too.


Sorry, but you are wrong. I bolded the relevant part. I suggest you to be more careful before being so aggressive. 




> Dondero is proof that the "I trust Benton because Ron Paul trusts him" crowd hasn't thought their *rationale* all the way through.


He is attacking one specific rationale, argument. At the very least, the point if nowhere near idiotic.

----------

